# Jewel weed seed to grow plants for.....



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

soapmaking. My hubby is very allergic to poison ivy. I have googled jewelweed seed and I found some. One ounce at a site was $140.00. Another site was 8 seeds for 5.99. Another site the seeds were $9.00 with no number or amount mentioned. A packet was $9.00.

I e-mailed a man who does a gardening show here and he told me that the jewel weed is native to our area but are hard to find as most people consider them noxious weeds. 

Do any of you have any seeds that you would part with so I can grow some plants to make soap using the jewel weed? If so will you pm me with the price, how many, etc.?

Thanks.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

oh for goodness sake. i have tons of the stuff. the tricky part would be harvesting the seed as the pods like to explode and toss seed everywhere, lol. i will go and see if any of the seeds are ready for harvest, but they may not be for a few weeks.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

MELOC said:


> oh for goodness sake. i have tons of the stuff. the tricky part would be harvesting the seed as the pods like to explode and toss seed everywhere, lol. i will go and see if any of the seeds are ready for harvest, but they may not be for a few weeks.


Thank you. I honestly have never seen any of the plants growing wild around here. 

Thanks again.

sgg-Jan


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just got back in from checking. yes, the pods are exploding, lol, but only about half of the seeds i got were dark brown. most were still green. i think that means i should wait just a bit longer before i try to harvest them. just wait until next year when you get to experience that fun for yourself, hehe.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

MELOC said:


> i just got back in from checking. yes, the pods are exploding, lol, but only about half of the seeds i got were dark brown. most were still green. i think that means i should wait just a bit longer before i try to harvest them. just wait until next year when you get to experience that fun for yourself, hehe.



Thank you. I appreciate you doing this. 

I am sure my hubby will appreciate you even more. He can walk within fifty feet of poison ivy and I think it jumps on him. He breaks out all on his hands and arms. He has had it on his face. 

Thanks again.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Meloc, you can attach a brown paper bag over the pods. They will ripen and explode inside the bags. Harvest when the bags rattle!

Blessings, Jill!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Jillis said:


> Meloc, you can attach a brown paper bag over the pods. They will ripen and explode inside the bags. Harvest when the bags rattle!
> 
> Blessings, Jill!



well, that takes all the fun right out of it, lol.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I am also VERY allergic to poison ivy! I have heard rubbing jewelweed on it will help, but I can't find any here, either....
Any way I could get some seeds, too? Please?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i will see what i can do. it shouldn't be a problem, lol. a bit tedious perhaps, but certainly entertaining!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if you folks would give me a pm, i have a few seeds ready to go.


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

I have seeds also. And 4 eager kids who love to try and pick them with out "popping" them, lol. I use jewel weed (we call it "touch me not" 'cause if you touch it the seeds explode) on ds who is very allergic to poison ivy, and would be really interested if soap with jewel weed helps it. I have never remembered to try and save it (freezing maybe?) for the seaons it's not growing.

If you still need seeds, or anyone else does PM me. But I really want to know about the soap


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmmm...I tried to use some on my arm today. I brushed against a stinging nettle. It still is quite tingly and irritated now, 12 hours later. 

But the jewelweed doesn't seem very juicy or sappy. How on earth to you get the healing properties onto your hurting skin w/o rubbing viciously---which doesn't help at all!

Jill.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

hmmm...my jewelweed seems juicy enough, but you really have to crush it up. it is more wet than sappy...if that makes sense.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Jill older plants don't seem to have as much liquid I put it in an old food processor and add a little cold water and if you have a burn you can add plantain and make a nice poultice just let it sit vs scrubbing with it.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

MELOC said:


> if you folks would give me a pm, i have a few seeds ready to go.


I sent you a pm. Thank you.

sgg-Jan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MELOC said:


> well, that takes all the fun right out of it, lol.


It sure does!


----------



## cherlyndria (Sep 12, 2007)

what is jewel weed.. I would like to try and grow it, maybe try it in soap I make to aide in itching. Is that what it is used for..? Itching? My dog needs something.. gets eaten alive while outside playing or doing her thing.. Alot of bugs in Oklahoma.. This year its been Mosquitoes..!! 

I will do a little google on it, and see what comes up..


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Impatiens capensis

http://www.missouriplants.com/Redalt/Impatiens_capensis_page.html

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=IMCA

http://www.usi.edu/science/biology/TwinSwamps/Impatiens_capensis.htm

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/plants/floramw/species/impacape.htm


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

I wonder if the seeds are similar to those on the balsam plant which are in the same impatiens family and also called touch me nots?I mean to use with the same properties?


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

We've got plenty of Jewel Weed around here. We let it grow. Never had the need to harvest the seed. $140/ounce? Might be a money making venture?

southrngardngal,

How much Jewel Weed do you need to make a batch of soap? I was wondering if cuttings from the plants could be mailed to you & still be useful. If so, I'd be willing to mail you some in exchange for cost of shipping & a few bars of soap. That is, if you don't need too much. Let me know if this appeals to you.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

How are you planning on incorporating the jewelweed into the soap? Are you just going to crush it and at it at trace? Or are you going to make it into an oil extract? I think an oil extract made with olive oil would be most effective.

Some jewelweed facts:

1. Jewelweed seed should be sown in the fall and allowed to respond to the natural chilling cycles of winter to emerge in the spring.

2. Parts of the plant used: leaves and flowering tops

3. Most, if not all, of jewelweed's medicinal properties are lost if the herb is dried. It should be used fresh or immediately processed into a tincture or oil extract.

4. Jewelweed should only be used externally.

 RedTartan


----------



## homsteddinmom (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, i know this is a very old post, but was wondering if by chance someone might have some seeds they would like to part with? I am very allergic to poison ivy and would love to try this to see if it helps.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

homsteddinmom said:


> Ok, i know this is a very old post, but was wondering if by chance someone might have some seeds they would like to part with? I am very allergic to poison ivy and would love to try this to see if it helps.


I can get some for you this fall,have lots of it growing here.Just remind me ok?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

TnMtGirl is that offer opera anyone? Although I don't get poison ivy my oldest child does.


----------



## homsteddinmom (Sep 13, 2012)

TnMtngirl, thank you very much!


----------

